# Attending Grand Lodge



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2012)

Who plans to attend?


----------



## Horacio Gonzales (Nov 30, 2012)

Horacio Gonzales, secretary , Lindale Park lodge #1347, Houston, Texas


----------



## JJones (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 30, 2012)

Yo!  Me too.  Just can't wait for ALL those 26 resolutions!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 30, 2012)

We all still planning to get together with Wild Bro Bill at Crickets?  I'd like to meet as many of you brethren as possible.  

Can't miss me ... I'll be the big ugly who somehow grew above the hair line.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 1, 2012)

How much does it cost to go to GL?


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 2, 2012)

Txmason said:


> How much does it cost to go to GL?



If you preregister the fee is $10.00. If not, then it's free. Lodging & food is on you.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 3, 2012)

I am going. Where is everyone getting together?


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 4, 2012)

On the balcony at Cricket's- 9:00pm Friday, 12/7.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 6, 2012)

Is assisting the Grand Tiler in his duties a pretty cool thing, or would I miss out on all of the good stuff?


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 6, 2012)

Yo!  Brother Bill. 

Don't forget the sign I promised you Friday morning.  

Brethren, we're pulling out of Cypress onto 290 at 6 a.m. sharp.  Hoping for fair winds and following seas all the way in. 

C U there!:24:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm waiting for you, Bro! Had a good visit & supper with Dick Heale tonight.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 6, 2012)

scialytic said:


> Is assisting the Grand Tiler in his duties a pretty cool thing, or would I miss out on all of the good stuff?



Not really sure what to tell you on that. I'd think that, for your first time, you might want to just take it all in.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 7, 2012)

Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got into town!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, y'all missed a good time @ Cricket's. Bro. Hoff & myself upheld y'all's dishonor with the aid of a few reinforcements!


----------



## scialytic (Dec 9, 2012)

So sorry Brother. I got dragged by my DDGM (now past-DDGM) to dinner and to the hospitality rooms. I'd been up since 4 a.m. so I didn't last much past nine. I'll find an excuse (not than I need anymore than this) to get over to the Houston area to take you Brothers out. Let me know when you guys are having a common Masonic event and I'll try to make it down for something. Glad us absentees couldn't poo-poo your good time completely. Peace, harmony and fellowship prevails. :21:


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm glad you all had a good time.  By this time next year (GAOTU willing) I will be a Texas Mason!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 9, 2012)

Brethren!  Brethren! You missed the show.

Brother Wild Bill Lins and myself, along with a few brethren I pursuaded to tag along had a very fine go of it on the patio at Crickets Friday evening.  Temperature was excellent.  Conversation was good and the beer was foamy and frosty.  Best of all possibilities.  After a tough day in session, it was very relaxing for us all.  Wind switched about 12:15 a.m. and things started to cool down.  Enough so to make Saturday's sesion most enjoyable.

I'd like to say it was good to put a face with a name ... but we're talking of Bro. Bill and myself.  Brethren, not much to work with there ... not much at all.  :47:

Stil ... we met upon the level and departed upon a heart-felt dispaly of the five points of fellowship. Gotta love those wages of a master mason.

Funny guys ... when I met him I felt like I had known Brother Bill for a lifetime.  Take this ole cajun boy's word for it.  He's a real as he seems through his posts.  I am a better man for having met my dear friend.

Let's all make this patio session next year!!!

God bless you all and have a very, very enjoyable holiday season.

Love you all ... jwhoff

p.s. 

*Geaux Tigers*, *Abba Dabba Jabba Give 'em Hell Alabama*, *Gig 'em Aggies*, _et al_, for all EIGHT SEC members involved in the upcoming bowl season.  Ain't it great to be king?


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 9, 2012)

Bill Hosler said:


> I'm glad you all had a good time.  By this time next year (GAOTU willing) I will be a Texas Mason!



Or, do you mean ... Baja Oklahoma!

Just sayin'.

:2:


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 9, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> I am a better man for having met my dear friend.



You're too kind, but thanks for the beer!  :beer: Next time's on me, but let's not wait an entire year!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, depending on how things go for me I may be spending a lot more time down in Texas. Like, living there more. If I do make the switch I will definitely be up for some kind of meet-up when the schedule would allow. 

Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dang, wish I could have been there as planned.  And I'm sorry I couldn't make it to meet everyone. Early friday morning, the ole lady got a phone call that a close cousin hers was killed in an accident a couple hours before in Mississippi.  Needless to say, we spent the morning and early afternoon packing and then drove all the way out here.  Been out here ever since.  Hope to get back to the good state of Texas Wednesday after the funeral.  

Glad ya'll had a good time, and I hope to make it next year!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 10, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Dang, wish I could have been there as planned.  And I'm sorry I couldn't make it to meet everyone. Early friday morning, the ole lady got a phone call that a close cousin hers was killed in an accident a couple hours before in Mississippi.  Needless to say, we spent the morning and early afternoon packing and then drove all the way out here.  Been out here ever since.  Hope to get back to the good state of Texas Wednesday after the funeral.
> 
> Glad ya'll had a good time, and I hope to make it next year!




I saw your posts on Facebook about being on the road. Sorry to hear about the loss. The family will be in my prayers. Be careful heading back Brother.


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 11, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Dang, wish I could have been there as planned.  And I'm sorry I couldn't make it to meet everyone. Early friday morning, the ole lady got a phone call that a close cousin hers was killed in an accident a couple hours before in Mississippi.  Needless to say, we spent the morning and early afternoon packing and then drove all the way out here.  Been out here ever since.  Hope to get back to the good state of Texas Wednesday after the funeral.
> 
> Glad ya'll had a good time, and I hope to make it next year!




Sorry to hear about your loss.  Safe travels.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> I saw your posts on Facebook about being on the road. Sorry to hear about the loss. The family will be in my prayers. Be careful heading back Brother.





Custer148 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.  Safe travels.



Thank ya'll both very much. I'm more worried about the ole lady.  She was pretty close to him, and I know it hasn't been easy on her. But, with time things will get better for her. I'm glad I was able to make this trip to be where with her.  We will be heading out tomorrow to get back in my beloved Texas.  11-12 hours, so hopefully it will be as easy of a drive as it was coming here.  For sure will be as safe as possible.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 14, 2012)

Brother Mike.  I hope things are better for you and your family.  Time softens any blow.  

God speed brother and do expect to see you next year if not sooner.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 14, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> Well, depending on how things go for me I may be spending a lot more time down in Texas. Like, living there more. If I do make the switch I will definitely be up for some kind of meet-up when the schedule would allow.
> 
> Glad you all had a great time.



Wow!  You too Brent?  Last one out of Oklahoma turn out the light!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, maybe. I am pursuing a job lead in west Texas. One of the Brothers from my Lodge moved down there for a job and has since asked me if I would mind coming down there to fill a program managers position. Right now it is in the preliminary stages but we will see what happens. I would be doing a lot of travelling though so I don't really where I would ultimately settle at.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck with that brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 20, 2012)

I need all the luck I can get. Sadly, that is usually is the form of bad luck. Time will tell what happens. The wife is both excited and apprehensive at the same time. She doesn't want to leave her job and that makes it tough on me.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 22, 2012)

"we should first invoke the aid of deity."

All else will fall in place.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

